# Latest THEMES UPDATES: Dark & Light



## creativeforge (Oct 30, 2022)

Hi all,

So, we updated the forum's themes (skins) for both the Dark and the Light versions, to the latest versions available.

In so doing, however, a few things got displaced or disappeared due to custom coding that was done on the originals at the time. But this could only be noticed after the updates were done and people warned us something was missing. ► That's all fixed now.

But IF you notice anything missing that you used to see and use before, please flag it here in this thread so I can go and retrieve it from the archived themes.

Thank you in advance!

André

------------------------------------
VIC Tech support & maintenance
------------------------------------


----------

